# Can the MAF sensor be cleaned on my 2001 Sentra GXE?



## Superbaldguy (Oct 30, 2005)

I was told, today, that my MAF could be dying on me, can this be cleaned? I read on the Web about using electrical contact cleaner, but cleaning may not restore full 100% functionality. 

What about third-party MAF's? My car is 9 years old, 315,000 kms, I'd like to get a couple more years of running if possible before all the EVAP stuff quits.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

if it's dying, cleaning may not help, but you can try. If you screw it up via cleaning, you'll ahve to replace it tho.
VERY CAREFULLY use a q-tip and rubbing alcohol to gently rub gunk from the wire.


----------



## Superbaldguy (Oct 30, 2005)

I have read that CRC's Sensorkleen does miracles, as well. Of course, the first course of action is to try to clean it; the next step is to find a newer (low klicks) second-hand OEM MAF sensor. New sensors run close to $600 up here in Canada. Ouch!

There are two banks of O2 sensors showing leanness, is that necessarily the MAF? I do notice the car is a tad sluggish, I know when he MAF is a goner, it may not even start or it will stall/buck. I am wondering if it's just these O2 sensors, not the MAF.

Seems that the whole concept of EVAP was to be a money-maker=)


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

two banks of lean could just be 1) faulty 02 sensors, as there are 4 of 'em on the 01. or 2) exhaust leak somewhere around the exhaust manifold area.


----------



## Superbaldguy (Oct 30, 2005)

One I get the cleaning done, I should get a second opinion, but that seems odd two banks of 2 sensors would be showing lean...If the CEL does not go out, what is the next move? It has gone on and off about four times, it seems to be staying on right now.

I an get a second-hand MAF for about $125 or so, not bad if it has low usage, and I could just keep it just in case it's needed if I can fix the current problem.


----------



## Superbaldguy (Oct 30, 2005)

BTW, will there be an actual MAF malfunction code at some point if the sensor gets bad enough?


----------



## Superbaldguy (Oct 30, 2005)

I tried Sensorkleen, that didn't help. A freind of mine took off the MAF, cleaned the codes, but the CEL came back on quickly. My next decision is:

(1) Get a new third-party MAF sensor for $200 CDN or so, but has a 1-year warranty
(2) Find a used Nissan OEM with low klicks, but little or no warranty
(3) New OEM MAF sensor for $600.

My friend also said the O2 sensors are fine, they are just a conduit for the air flow, they actually aren't in need of replacing. So, I think option 1 is the best bet, I do not plan to have the car beyond the spring of 2011 unless it is still working well and no body issues.

The car is worth only about $1000 or so, tops, so it's pointless to spend money on Nissan OEM parts.

If there is an exhaust leak around the manifold, how would you check for it?


----------



## sup_mario (Jun 30, 2010)

It's possible, but be sure if it's worth the clean. Because you may just spend time for nothing. lol


----------



## Superbaldguy (Oct 30, 2005)

I ended up getting a second-hand Nissan MAF sensor, had a friend change it, seems to be fine for now. The cleaner didn't do much as the sensor is almost enclosed and well-protected.


----------

